
Everyone Has a Blog - Even Mass Murderers - AjJi
http://www.metafilter.com/83891/Everyone-Has-a-Blog-Even-Mass-Murderers
======
rms
To make it relevant to Hacker News: he was a Windows programmer.[1] Out of
respect for the families, I think it's best that we try and minimize our
discussion of this.
[1][http://web.archive.org/web/20010504020942/users.telerama.com...](http://web.archive.org/web/20010504020942/users.telerama.com/~sodini/resume.htm)

One new phenomenon is that reddit seems to be the epicenter of the information
gathering network, including access with guessed passwords to the murderer's
Google account. It is disturbing and I would not recommend that you personally
follow up on the information contained within.
[http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/97wnt/reddit_exc...](http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/97wnt/reddit_exclusive_george_sodini_documents_la/)

~~~
jsares
its interesting/scary? that reddit and 4chan have become the de facto sites
for information gathering/organization/action

~~~
rms
I don't think it's scary that they gather the information. The information
they found is what is disturbing.

